# What can i use to clean a dry aquarium?



## laurence (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a 5g aquarium that has been sitting around completely dry for about 3 years. I just dug it out and am planning to turn it into a planted shrimp tank. so i gave it a good clean yesterday with water and have managed to get it almost entirely clean, but there is some really stubborn algae and limescale residue on the glass which i couldn't scrub off. I was just wondering what i can use to clean this off? i know i can't use soap because its toxic for the fish but i've heard you can use white vinegar or possibly bleach?

Can anyone confirm this or recommend me something that can be used to clean it (something that i will have in my house if possible).

thanks.


----------



## jclee (Jan 5, 2010)

I generally clean my tanks with a 5% bleach solution to sterilize them, and then rinse the heck out of them. For lime/mineral deposits, you might try vinegar, which works fairly well. Algae will take a lot of elbow grease, and you can use a razor blade or an old credit card to scrape it off. Actually, I've also used windex to remove algae (with a lot of scrubbing,) and had some success. Whatever you use, just make sure you don't mix chemicals, and do wash all the residue out when you're done.

(On a side note, RCS do prefer well established tanks, so you may want to wait a while still after it's cycled before adding the shrimp.)


----------



## laurence (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks for the help!

as for waiting a while after the tank is established, how long do you recommend?


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend using windex or any sort of cleaner along those lines. I would use some hot water and mix in some vinegar. You could use an algae brush, making sure you get the one depending if you have a glass or acrylic tank. I would just stick with a razor blade as well as hot water and vinegar making sure to rinse thoroughly, just when you think you've rinse it enough, rinse it out again! You can just let it air try then...

as far as an established tank goes....if you add live plants to your aquarium, they'll act as a natural cycle for your tank....

do you know kind of plants you plan on keeping??


----------



## laurence (Jun 13, 2010)

JohnnyD44 said:


> as far as an established tank goes....if you add live plants to your aquarium, they'll act as a natural cycle for your tank....
> 
> do you know kind of plants you plan on keeping??


Its a relatively small tank, so im going to try to get a carpet type plant growing in one half of it - Hemanthius Callitrichoides caught my eye for this. 

Im also planning to put a rock or branch in the tank with some java moss or crystalwort on it.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

that sounds like a nice set-up! I'd love to see some pics when it's all set up


----------



## laurence (Jun 13, 2010)

yeah it should be pretty good, ill be sure to put a pic on here as a thanks for all the advice


----------



## slowhand (Jun 8, 2010)

Just a thought maybe while its sitting empty you should check the silicone to make sure none needs replacing. It's the prime time to change any that may be cracked or anything.


----------



## laurence (Jun 13, 2010)

slowhand said:


> Just a thought maybe while its sitting empty you should check the silicone to make sure none needs replacing. It's the prime time to change any that may be cracked or anything.


well i didn't notice anything when i was cleaning it, and i filled it up yesterday and left it overnight and it doesn't seem to have leaked so i think it should be ok.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I've used bleach, baking soda, and Oxyclean on three seperate occasions to clean fish tanks.

I just rinsed them extremely well. Baking soda works well since it's abrasive... 

The benefit of using bleach is that dechlorinator neutralises it (make sure it's the super cheap bleach, don't want additives and what not.).

Rinse it extremely well, fill it up, add a 10x dose of dechlorinator, let it sit for a day, rinse it again, and done.


----------

